# Favorite King?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Haven't had one of these thread in a while. Vote!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Haven't had one of these thread in a while. Vote!


Greg-O






















:joke: Chris "C4" Webber


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber followed closely by D.C


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller followed closely by Mike Bibby followed closely be Doug Christie.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Brad Miller followed closely by Mike Bibby followed closely be Doug Christie.


Somehow I always had the impression that Peja was your favourite player  

I picked Peja btw


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Somehow I always had the impression that Peja was your favourite player
> ...


I think Hedo was his favorite before.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Hedo was his favorite before.


Oh right I remember now
Nicknames can be deceiving on BBB.net...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Somehow I always had the impression that Peja was your favourite player





> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. I needed a clever name after Hedo was traded (my user name used to be Hedo - - He Do!!!) so I went with Peja Vu.
> ...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

David Bluthental Rulleezzz !!! you are going to love this guy !


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My favorite on the Kings has to be Mike Bibby... then B-Jax & C-Webb, but honestly I think since I enjoy watching the Kings play basketball so much, that I can't help but enjoy watching them.

I can't wait to see Kevin Martin playing.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

sup yall
im from israel....and when i saw bluth is saignin with the kings ive gotta sign up here....
bluth is a graet player and fo sure he's my favorite at the kings!
GO BLUTH!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> sup yall
> im from israel....and when i saw bluth is saignin with the kings ive gotta sign up here....
> bluth is a graet player and fo sure he's my favorite at the kings!
> GO BLUTH!!!


Welcome Skip. :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana: 

You'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, 2 Bluthenal fans... LOL


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Easily Bobby Jackson. The guy is just plain sick.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome Skip. :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana:
> ...


thanks........
so can it be...? bluth with only 1 day at the team have more fams then.......i dunno....jabari smith?....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

5 votes for pedja


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

mike bibby, no question. hes outta everyone elses league


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

soon to be Ron Artest, if that trade ever goes down.

if not, then i guess Bibby.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

you cant hate Bluth.. he is the greatest guy ever and also an outstanding player !

I am from Israel so i know him really well he is so great you wont believe it ! he can knock down 3's he can play d he can do everything !!!

i mean come on !!! you got Bluthental !!!!

i m so happy for this guy... Kings fans goin to love him ! buy a jersey today :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> sup yall
> im from israel....and when i saw bluth is saignin with the kings ive gotta sign up here....
> bluth is a graet player and fo sure he's my favorite at the kings!
> GO BLUTH!!!





> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> you cant hate Bluth.. he is the greatest guy ever and also an outstanding player !
> 
> I am from Israel so i know him really well he is so great you wont believe it ! he can knock down 3's he can play d he can do everything !!!
> ...


Welcome to the board to both of you! Hope to see you posting often


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Even though I probably shouldnt be in here ....Bibby is mine except when he torches my Mavs

oh yes back to the hating u

*steals idea* 
*heads to Mavs forum*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mwahaha


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Peja is my favourite king

With everyone else(Bibby,Webber,Christie etc) close behind.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Peja is probably my favorite King, followed closely by Bibby.


----------

